# Feel drugged, difficulty concentrating



## dannewmark (Sep 17, 2009)

I frequently feel drugged, hungover, foggy and have difficulty concentrating. I sometimes have great difficulty following conversations. I hear everything being said, but I can't seem to make sense of what I am hearing, and just nod my head as though I am understanding. I also sometimes have difficulty following the plot of a movie or television show. If I were asked to explain what I just saw, it would be very difficult. I also find when I am traveling to a new place, I sometimes feel easily disoriented.

Anyone else experience the same?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah,

When I am more DP I feel Void, but it is easier to make sense of conversation, etc. When I feel less DP, and More DR, I feel like you described. And when I took a greyhound bus from Utah to California I would pass out randomly for a few seconds, without warning, I wasn't tired. And that happened repeatedly. I think the Foggy DR is closer to the normal state of mind than the Void DP.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

dannewmark said:


> I frequently feel drugged, hungover, foggy and have difficulty concentrating. I sometimes have great difficulty following conversations. I hear everything being said, but I can't seem to make sense of what I am hearing, and just nod my head as though I am understanding. I also sometimes have difficulty following the plot of a movie or television show. If I were asked to explain what I just saw, it would be very difficult. I also find when I am traveling to a new place, I sometimes feel easily disoriented.
> 
> Anyone else experience the same?


This is EXACTLY what I feel like. Its 24/7 and its what frightens me most about DP. Everything you said, even the traveling to a new place thing, or traveling anywhere for that matter.


----------



## marko (Sep 15, 2009)

I can relate with that too much, seems to be how i am about 90% of the time


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

That sounds pretty consistent with the symptoms of DPD.


----------

